# Helen



## scotchoice (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi I have recently bought a house in Playa Flamenca near Torrevieja and would like to order a fridge freezer online to be delivered.
Does anyone know of a site that's in English. I tried Carrefour but it's all in Spanish. My Spanish is limited so I can only get as far as frigo.
I'd be grateful for any assistance

Helen


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

scotchoice said:


> Hi I have recently bought a house in Playa Flamenca near Torrevieja and would like to order a fridge freezer online to be delivered.
> Does anyone know of a site that's in English. I tried Carrefour but it's all in Spanish. My Spanish is limited so I can only get as far as frigo.
> I'd be grateful for any assistance
> 
> Helen




Hi Helen

You should be able to translate any spanish web pages via Google Translate within the Google Chrome browser or similar browsers with a translate facility. 

Give it a go.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> There is a Spanish expression that goes something like this, "If it's got a plug on it, don't get it from Carrefour"
> 
> Not sure why you want to buy if you don't speak Spanish as Torrevieja, Dos Mares etc is crammed with electro-domestic shops. Surely you would be better to go Hns. Garcia, Tien 21 or wherever, speak English, know what you are getting and (importantly!) confirm delivery instructions.



I've just bought a "barbacoa" from Carrefour! Its due to arrive tomorrow - that should be fun cos the driver is going to phone me for directions to my house - in Spanish no doubt??!!! 

So far and altho it doesnt have a plug on it.... the service has been really good and the price good too - mind you, I maybe not be saying this tomorrow night???!!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I would just go to a shop and give it a go. Why not look up, say 10 words of characteristics or other vocab that you want, write it down and take it with you in case you need it and armed with a charming smile and lots of patience, give it a go? They probably speak some English anyway.
I'll get you started on the vocab
¿más barato? = Cheaper?


----------



## scotchoice (Apr 13, 2010)

Taurian said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> You should be able to translate any spanish web pages via Google Translate within the Google Chrome browser or similar browsers with a translate facility.
> 
> Give it a go.


Thanks for the advice. I will give it a go. I am learning Spanish (slowly) but hopefully I'll get there one day.

Helen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Around Playa Flamenca all the staff in these shops will speak English.
> 
> ¡Está tomando el pelo! ... is the stock response to their first offer!!
> 
> Jojo ..... no plug. You should be OK!! Now as you are offering grilled sardines, I´ll be happy to put the wheels on ....... if they are in the box!


Wheels???? It doesnt have wheels!!!! This thing is one of those big concrete affairs, its got a damn great chimney and everything!! I've no idea where I'm gonna put it - or how!? and if the weather keeps on like this I doubt I'll be using it anyway!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

*why*



jojo said:


> Wheels???? It doesnt have wheels!!!! This thing is one of those big concrete affairs, its got a damn great chimney and everything!! I've no idea where I'm gonna put it - or how!? and if the weather keeps on like this I doubt I'll be using it anyway!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I always wondered why a bbq should have a chimney Jo, it probably looks great, but a chimney? The thing is outside the house, the chimney barely rises above head height and part of the experience of a bbq is the smell and fumes of the food cooking...but that's just me and my tastes..so install it..enjoy it and have a great bbq when the weather improves

Willie

p.s.great bbq sauce is : 1 can of coca cola+ 1 bottle of hienz ketchup + 3 dashes of tabascoe sauce... boil it all down to a thick liquid... coat the meat with the sauce and leave for 30 mins before cooking

p.p.s adding brown sugar makes the sauce extra sticky, but add salt and pepper as well


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> I always wondered why a bbq should have a chimney Jo, it probably looks great, but a chimney? The thing is outside the house, the chimney barely rises above head height and part of the experience of a bbq is the smell and fumes of the food cooking...but that's just me and my tastes..so install it..enjoy it and have a great bbq when the weather improves
> 
> Willie
> 
> ...



I'll definitely give that recipe a go. I dont have sugar but the rest of the family do!! As for the chimney- I dont know either, but OH wanted it cos he says it keeps the bugs (and the rain!!) off the food when its being cooked ???????? Of course "our" chimney is about 7ft high, so the smoke (if it goes thru it lol) will puff off into the distance?????????

IF IT EVER STOPS RAINING! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> IF IT EVER STOPS RAINING!


I must admit that after the ridiculous 60-something straight days of rain we had up north last year, I'm giggling at the reverse of fortunes this year. I probably shouldn't have said that since the clouds are rolling in here, too. But the forecast said no rain today!

Enjoy the new BBQ! We're not permitted to put a "fijo" one in.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> I must admit that after the ridiculous 60-something straight days of rain we had up north last year, I'm giggling at the reverse of fortunes this year. I probably shouldn't have said that since the clouds are rolling in here, too. But the forecast said no rain today!
> 
> Enjoy the new BBQ! We're not permitted to put a "fijo" one in.


I'm wondering if they'll deliver my BBQ in this rain!??

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Jo, two points about your oh's rationale for a chimney , "what is the life expectancy of a bug on a bbq?" (extra protien and adds to the flavour)

and rain? who lights a bbq in the rain?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Jo, two points about your oh's rationale for a chimney , "what is the life expectancy of a bug on a bbq?" (extra protien and adds to the flavour)
> 
> and rain? who lights a bbq in the rain?


It's like the postman - through rain, hail, and snow! 

We have shoveled out the bbq so that we can grill with a foot of snow on the ground. 

JoJo, did you end up getting the bbq?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Jo, two points about your oh's rationale for a chimney , "what is the life expectancy of a bug on a bbq?" (extra protien and adds to the flavour)
> 
> and rain? who lights a bbq in the rain?


My OH is incredibly fastidious about his food. If we have even a fly in the kitchen he gets into a state! A fly on his BBQd chop would be the end LOL I blame his mother!!! Me I dont care as long as its cooked and doesnt contain flour cos I'm gluten intolerant!

The rain thing was tongue in cheek cos its tipped down all day, altho its brightened up this evening. My BBQ hasnt arrived tho, but then most of the day, my dried river bed has flooded and blocked our driveway and the electricity, phone and internet has been down!!!!!!! Its not been a good day in the "jojo" household 

Jo xxx


----------

